# Hey Woodpecker!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Just wondering how the Broncs did last night. I was snoozing at halftime so I shut 'er down. Make sure you let me know how the game turned out. Who do they play in the playoffs? The Vikings have a first round playoff home game against Philly so I was just wondering who the Broncos will be playing??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is that Cutler or Sean Penn???? :rollin:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Spicoli!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Is this History class?How about some pizza???


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

At least the Broncos have won a super bowl.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now you sound like a Puker fan, living in the past and all!!!!! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Past Super Bowls mean nothing.In sports it's......"What have you done for me lately?"Just ask the Patriots,Yankees and Cowboys.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well, at least we have a decent chance at getting a good draft pick. There is always next year. Hmmm now I sound like a Vikes fan "there is always next year"


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All good things come to an end Ken, just ask the Patriots and the Yankees.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Well, at least we have a decent chance at getting a good draft pick. There is always next year. Hmmm now I sound like a Vikes fan "there is always next year"


Nope that's what the cubs always say,not the vikes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I hear the Vikes say that all the time.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

CUTLER ACKNOWLEDGES THAT THE BRONCOS STINK

So after losing to the San Diego Chargers by 31 and surrendering 52 points to a team that was 4-8 only a month ago, Broncos quarterback Jay Cutler likely realizes that the Chargers are really, really good, right?

Um, wrong.

In the wake of Sunday night's loss at Qualcomm, Cutler told Mike Silver of Yahoo! Sports that the Chargers aren't very good - and that the Colts will beat them in the wild-card round.

"These guys?" Cutler said as he gestured to the Chargers players who were celebrating their stunning turnaround. "San Diego? No, I don't think so. I think Indy'll handle 'em pretty good. We really can't stop anybody, and that's the bottom line."

At a time when more and more people are questioning whether Cutler possesses the leadership skills necessary to becoming a successful NFL quarterback, comments like that will only fuel his critics.

The deeper question? Does any of this stick to the Teflon-coated head coach who is now ten years removed from his last Super Bowl win?


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Past Super Bowls mean nothing.In sports it's......"What have you done for me lately?"Just ask the Patriots,Yankees and Cowboys.


Excellent point Ken, but let's not forget to ask the Vikings, "What have you done for me EVER!!"
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> Just wondering how the Broncs did last night. I was snoozing at halftime so I shut 'er down. Make sure you let me know how the game turned out. Who do they play in the playoffs? The Vikings have a first round playoff home game against Philly so I was just wondering who the Broncos will be playing??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Broncos are playing the same team in the first round as the Vikings play in the second!!! :lol: :beer: 
Pretty pathetic when you rack up the offensive numbers the Broncos did this year and not make the playoffs!!!! I guess this game is justice though for the game stole from the Chargers earlier. Still sucks to get whacked that hard though!!!   

Passed out at halftime though, you still drinking from taking the birthday buck?????


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

High on life baby!!!! Just wish the weather would co-operate so I could give MN one last chance before it closes. Chris was great, even came and picked up the head for me!!!!
My son has already claimed that head for his room!!!! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

No doubt Chris is a Hell of a guy!! I think you'll be happy with the job he does for you! 
Next time I'm back home I should take a picture of the ducks he did for a friend of mine . 3 flying Greenheads and a Hen mounted on driftwood. AWESOME mount!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I guess the "teflon coach" isn't teflon after all.....

Shanahan fired after 14 seasons.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/f ... ml?eref=T1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Im sad that he is gone, but I think its time.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Shanahan fired after 14 seasons.


I'm in Mourning today!!!!!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Call me if you need to be talked off the ledge Terry!!!!!    :wink:

Honestly, I cannot believe they canned him!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Denver is no different than any other NFL team......"What have you done for me lately."He won't last long on the open market.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

KEN W said:


> Denver is no different than any other NFL team......"What have you done for me lately."He won't last long on the open market.


Spot on Ken!!

NFL's best records since 1995
Team ... W-L-T ... Pct. 
New England ... 146-78-0 ... .652 
Green Bay ... 140-84-0 ... .625 
Pittsburgh ... 139-84-1 ... .623 
Denver ... 138-86-0 ... .616 
Indianapolis ... 138-86-0 ... .616

Most rushing yards since 1995
Denver ... 30,993 
Pittsburgh ... 29,822 
Minnesota ... 27,724 
Kansas City ... 27,684 
Jacksonville ... 27,582

Most total yards since 1995
Denver ... 81,060 
Minnesota ... 78,747 
Green Bay ... 78,578 
Indianapolis ... 78,018 
St. Louis ... 76,605

Most points scored since 1995Indianapolis ... 5,547 
Green Bay ... 5,507 
Denver ... 5,449 
New England ... 5,293 
Minnesota ... 5,249

Great numbers and records, just haven't had any defense for too long now!!!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> Call me if you need to be talked off the ledge Terry!!!!!    :wink:


I posted in the Bait Pile about you setting me up a bar tab, so let me know when you get er done and I'll climb on down!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Hopefully the Broncos can convince Bill Cowher to coach them.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> Just wondering how the Broncs did last night. I was snoozing at halftime so I shut 'er down. Make sure you let me know how the game turned out. Who do they play in the playoffs? The Vikings have a first round playoff home game against Philly so I was just wondering who the Broncos will be playing??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Forgot about this thread Dan, How did the queenies do on Sunday against Phily?? Who do they play this coming weekend??? I was kind of surprised on Saturday when the weather was really ****ty you didn't decide to go shoot something so we could do another blizzard retrieval???? :eyeroll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was coaching my daughters bb team in a tournament or I would have been out for sure!!! You can never have enough deer meat, right???

Typical, the Vikes are at the top of all those categories......except wins!!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Coaching is a huge issue here. No game mgmt. and no changes made at halftime!! Who the hell does that remind you of (hint, his last name is a color that is atop a mallard drake!!!!!).


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> I was coaching my daughters bb team in a tournament or I would have been out for sure!!!
> 
> Coaching is a huge issue here. No game mgmt. and no changes made at halftime!!


I'm surprised they still let you coach them!!! :lol: oke:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually have a damn good team.......Mostly in spite of me not because of me.


----------

